# Zonealarm alerts



## Anaphax (Jun 9, 2016)

Hello.

I have had Zonealarm installed for a few years now. So far it's only really alerted me whenever an application was trying to access the internet, and I would either allow or deny the connection.

Just now I've suddenly begun to receive a bunch of strange alerts about packets being sent to my local address from unknown IPs.
Zone alarm seems to be blocking them, but I'm worried about what it could be.

I'm running windows 7 professional, SP 1.
I'm connected wirelessly through an ASUS ADSL router (connection is encrypted and passworded).

Any ideas about why these packets are coming here? I've attached a screenshot of the type of alert I'm getting. 
Imagine this alert popping up multiple times in succession with different IPs and different ports.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

They're not serious. If you don't want to see them, turn off your ASUS routers logging.


----------

